# GTACanuck's build log - Time to get blown!



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

*GTACanuck's build log - Bluewater Turbo Project*

So after many years of talk from my end, I am sure there were lots of doubting that I would ever get around to doing this. It has been one thing I have been focused on doing since I first set eyes on KiserHD’s build on Rabbit Owners Club website. I do have to admit, I am glad I have waited out the time to ingest the plethora of information regarding boosting the 2.5 as it has made my decision making much easier. I now know exactly the route I wish to take, with the least amount of steps to get there.

I will admit, I had my eyes set on the C2 Motorsports kit and was ready to pull the trigger on it but I just had a couple questions that I had to ask the guys at C2. So I sent out an email to their rep with my small laundry list of questions, I got an immediate response with one question “Nice to meet you, let me get some dyno’s together for you so we can show you what we can do. One question, what year is your car?”. I replied right away only to never get a response back. I did send a couple emails asking the progress of their reply but never heard back again from C2. Well, they were officially out of the question at this point. I cannot understand how a salesman has more projects going on more important than a $5000 sale. Oh, wait… How about managing a group buy on SRI’s.. Yes, that must be more important.

During the wait for the replies from C2, I had also sent an email to Bluewater Performance. I waited 3 weeks for a reply, but after speaking to Gabe I had made my decision to go with them for my kit and tuning. United Motorsport does the tune for Bluewater’s kit, I don’t even have to question the quality behind it at this point knowing others that use this tune. I feel confident this is the right decision.

Well, here is the overall layout for this season. All will be done by mid summer, turbo kit to be installed by mid April. I will be updating regularly, adding pics for clicks soon. 

1. Bluewater BW400 Stage 3 Turbo Kit (STATUS: *Shipped*)


Unboxing Video (Coming Soon)
Install Pics (Coming Soon)

















2. Gauges (STATUS: *Ordered / Partially Delivered*)
I have gone with the Newsouth Performance line for my boost and oil pressure. I also went with the Innovate Motorsports MTX-L Wideband gauge, all of them wrapped up with the Newsouth triple gauge dash pod.



Unboxing Video of Newsouth Products (Coming Soon)
Unboxing Video of Innovate Motorsports AFR (Coming Soon)
Install Pictures (Coming Soon)



















*BREAK FOR SOWO!!​**I do not plan on doing anything more until I return from Southern Wothersee at this point. Just turbo kit and gauges. By this time the kit should be installed for a little bit over 4 weeks now. It is enough time to work out any kinks and stay local if any issues arise.*​
3. Clutch (STATUS: *Pending*)
I am currently undecided at this point with what clutch I am going to go with, seems like the Clutchmasters FX400 is going to be the pick.

4. Boost Controller (STATUS: *Pending*)
The original kit comes with a Forge MBC, but I want to be able to manage the boost a little mist better and accurately. On top of that, I will probably dabble with watermeth next season and I want a controller that will do both for me. Probably going to go with the E-Boost 2, seems like the perfect unit for me.

5. SRI (STATUS: *Pending*)
I would realistically like to have this as step 3. Waiting on IE to release their product. I do not like the look of the Bluewater one and the other company will not see my money. 

6. PRO-MAF (STATUS: *Pending*)
Purchase Pro-Maf and TURN UP THE BOOST! 

*H2Oi​**H2Oi should be just around the corner at this point. Gonna call it a summer and go to the show and have some fun. After the show, it will be time to find me a winter beater and get the motor pulled out of the bunny for some internals.
*
_Stay Tuned..._


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Great thread!!!!

I cant wait for you to get everything together...see you in the mountains!!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exodus927 (Aug 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

opcorn:excited to see this get done!


----------



## vwojtek (Mar 9, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

inn for thisss!!!!


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Ohhaiii :wave:


----------



## m.lych (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see this build! I'm hoping on doing mine sometime in the next couple years too and cant wait to see this one done!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome, congrats! Are you planning on any engine internals?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Awesome, congrats! Are you planning on any engine internals?


Yes I am, but for over this fall/winter. I want to enjoy the car over the summer without any downtime. I do plan on a full motor build over the winter and come back for the 2014 summer with some crazy HP and AWD.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

:thumbup: Been eyeing BWs kit too!


----------



## Hound11 (Jun 15, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeee opcorn:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got confirmation that my gauges from Newsouth have been shipped. The oil pressure gauge is backordered and should arrive around install time. Not a huge ordeal, at least I will have a boost gauge and the pod.

AFR Wideband should arrive today from Innovate Motorsports :thumbup:

_More to come...._


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Mmmmmm this should be a fun build.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Sub'd
:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

As scheduled, Innovate Motorsports wideband gauge has arrived! 










Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbup: See you in Helen! Looks like a great build.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)




----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: GTACanuck's build log - Bluewater Turbo Project*

Not part of the official build log, but some goodies arrived today courtesy of my friends from Bramgate VW


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Very sweet. 

Kind of interested in whats going on with that massive te37 in the back of the second pic though lol.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Very sweet.
> 
> Kind of interested in whats going on with that massive te37 in the back of the second pic though lol.


 Yeah, those wheels are going on a Cayman S track car. Just waiting on some new sport cups to arrive. 

Newsouth gauges should be here today sometime. _Updates to come...._


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Newsouth order just arrived!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what are the 3 gauges? 
AFR, boost, and? 

also... where are you going to get the signal for the different components...? 

As far as SRI goes: 
you said you wanted to wait for IE, but in reality: the turbo will make a LOT less power, and it will have a more pronounced.."drop" in power. meaning: at 10 psi the c2 stage 2 turbo kits (jeff era) made 225-235 whp, and with an SRI you can make around +300 whp at the same boost level. 

lastly: the eboost 2 is a little large.. you will need an OSIR vent pod to have it on the cabin 

ninja edit: BOV or DV?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Jordan, this is so exciting. Loving these updates.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> what are the 3 gauges?
> AFR, boost, and?
> 
> also... where are you going to get the signal for the different components...?
> ...


 The three gauges are AFR, Boost and Oil Pressure. Not quite sure what you are asking about where I will be getting the signal from. I think they are self explanatory for the AFR and Boost. For the Oil Pressure I will have a relocation kit for the stock sender unit that tees off with a second port for the Newsouth oil pressure sending unit. 

The SRI situation for me at this moment works out perfectly. I am unsure of how my stock clutch will handle with the added HP, so the next upgrade is the clutch. Then the SRI and ProMaf. I believe it is the logical way to go about this at this point. Also, I wanted to have dyno runs on every level to show the actual numbers of each stage I go. 

Eboost2 order was cancelled shortly after I spoke to you about it. I decided it was unneeded at this point and will re-evaluate later on in the build. It is going to happen, just not so early in my build. Probably will be one of the last things I do. 

I have chosen to go the route of DV, I want to keep the kit close to how it has been designed. Being an 08' and having a MAF, I have been told and I believe going with a DV is the better choice. 

I will be adding some fuses the OEM way in the dash this weekend to accomodate the wiring for the gauges, will add some pics of that install later.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i thought you were an 09... my bad! lol. 

also, i meant signal for the DV or wastegate, but seeing as its a kit, its already taken care of. 

whats the ETA?? i cant wait for you to get "blown"!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol, i thought you were an 09... my bad! lol.
> 
> also, i meant signal for the DV or wastegate, but seeing as its a kit, its already taken care of.
> 
> whats the ETA?? i cant wait for you to get "blown"!


 Haha yeah. ETA is about 2-3 weeks still for delivery on the kit. Gabe got the credit card on Monday, should ship out by end of next week. 

Install day is slated for April 13, got the shop all to myself with a couple tech friends of mine assisting with the build. Before all this, I am literally spending every Saturday at the shop preparing for the build date. Still got to do some wiring, but the big thing is the ride height adjustment and alignment as I will need my new Conti DW's on there for some traction :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

how many PSI?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> how many PSI?


 Honestly it is something I really have not thought about yet. Was going to speak to Gabe and Jeff and see what would be best without an SRI.


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Stock manifold is limited to 8 psi


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

chinapie2 said:


> Stock manifold is limited to 8 psi


 Um.., i know personally of people doing up to 13.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

As per Jeff...

"The limitation has do to with the runner design:
The length of the runners is optimized for best torque from 2500-4500rpm
this gives a natural boost to midrange torque.
The combination of this resonance tuning AND boost gives us too much midrange torque.

Convert to a short runner intake: the midrange boost effect of the stock intake
manifold is reduced with the change in runner length.

real world results: with an SRI we can run ~15-18psi boost on pump gas, this will
put us right up to injector max.
With the stock intake manifold: we are knock limited on pump gas. I have to run less
turbo boost.
Combine this with the comparison in high rpm performance (above 5500) between
the 2 manifold designs, we get superior peak power numbers with the SRI."


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i'm not arguiing, all im saying is that people have done more than 8... even in the C2 jeff days, stage 2 kits were boosting 10psi. 

as i posted earlier, and as your post illustrates: no manifold= a HUGE loss in power


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea I'm running 10 with mine, I should have used a better word than limited. Clearly you can run more boost it just doesn't make much more power without a SRI. All that torque going to the wheels would make traction such a bi***.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Some updates. 










And I got the 2 gauges wired up using oem switched power fuse placement. I wont be running with them on but all I have to do is put the fuse into the panel and tap the boost line. 










Still waiting on the oil pressure gauge kit from newsouth.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

GTACanuck said:


> Some updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What kinda wheels are those if you dont mind me asking? I really like the look of them.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

tay272 said:


> What kinda wheels are those if you dont mind me asking? I really like the look of them.


 They are OEM VW Motorsport wheels. I picked them up at my local VW dealer. There is a part number on the back of the face, I can get it for you monday if you like.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wire the sensors up!  

the 02 isnt overly involved... and the boost gauge is even easier.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> wire the sensors up!
> 
> the 02 isnt overly involved... and the boost gauge is even easier.


 I just need my downpipe from Bluewater first, but the boost line and afr wiring is in the motorbay just waiting for the kit.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I want gauges. They look sweet.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

GTACanuck said:


> They are OEM VW Motorsport wheels. I picked them up at my local VW dealer. There is a part number on the back of the face, I can get it for you monday if you like.


 Interesting, how much did those run you?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Interesting, how much did those run you?


 I cant really disclaim what I paid. But they are available from another dealer in the states here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=4595270


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a small update. 

Spoke to Gabe at Bluewater, everything is going as planned and should be shipping out within the next week to week and a half. Still in the middle of the fabrication process, waiting on Precision to ship the turbo to them. 

Gonna have to figure out when I am going to take out the ECU and ship to him for the tune. I do have access to another car during this time, so I may ship sooner rather than later. 

I did however order some IE goodies from a local retailer. Thanks to Freds help last night I ordered the boost tap cap so I can hook my boost/vac gauge up. One thing I would like to mention to Integrated Engineering. I will not pay $31 shipping to send a $40 part. You need better shipping options to Canada. I wanted a free poster  

_More to come....._


----------



## Spencer17 (Aug 7, 2007)

Good build thus far, buddy!!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Jord looks sick! Can't wait!! 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

What do you have/what are you doing for exhaust?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Spencer17 said:


> Good build thus far, buddy!!


 Thank Ryan! Hey, I didnt know you spent that much time on whoretex! lol  



darkorb said:


> Jord looks sick! Can't wait!!
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


 Rob, I got a seat reserved for you the next meet I see you at :thumbup: 



TrillyPop said:


> What do you have/what are you doing for exhaust?


 Currently my exhaust is very close to the APR quad exhaust system for the GTI. I have 2.5" going back to a single magnaflow muffler then dual exit to quad tips. She breathes quite nicely


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Some more goodies arrived from my friends at Integrated Engineering via Concept1.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Some more goodies arrived from my friends at Integrated Engineering via Concept1.


 I really should get one of these but have been holding out until the manifold comes out.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Some more goodies arrived from my friends at Integrated Engineering via Concept1.


 you need a barb fittinf of 1/8th for the boost gauge... 1/4th if signal line for BOV/DV or Wastegate.... hard to tell from the pic. 

No poster?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> you need a barb fittinf of 1/8th for the boost gauge... 1/4th if signal line for BOV/DV or Wastegate.... hard to tell from the pic.
> 
> No poster?


 It is 1/8th fitting for boost line. I didnt get a poster because i decided not to spend 31 bucks for shipping this directly from IE. I went through Concept1.ca for this as they had it in stock and shipping was half of what IE wanted to charge.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Just gonna leave this here. No new progress, just a pic from today. I got the front lip back on and suspension has settled from my adjustments last week.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Just gonna leave this here. No new progress, just a pic from today. I got the front lip back on and suspension has settled from my adjustments last week.


I love how this is after you've raised it. It's still as low or lower than my car. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see this out this summer, even if it will make me tempted to spend all the money I don't have on boosting my rabbit


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> I love how this is after you've raised it. It's still as low or lower than my car.


24" FTG in the front, 24 7/8" in the rear settled. I raised up 14mm front and 18mm rear. I think you are lower Alex.. 



Muad Dub said:


> Can't wait to see this out this summer, even if it will make me tempted to spend all the money I don't have on boosting my rabbit


Hey, another local dubber! I plan on being at Euronited & Vagkraft this year. Hope to see you there!:wave:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> 24" FTG in the front, 24 7/8" in the rear settled. I raised up 14mm front and 18mm rear. I think you are lower Alex..


Must be the angle. You still look low af. Looks good either way. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Small update today. I got my tracking information from Bluewater, so this means the kit has shipped and is on the way! 

_More to come...._


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Small update today. I got my tracking information from Bluewater, so this means the kit has shipped and is on the way!
> 
> _More to come...._


opcorn:

you might need a diaper for the first ride... 
driving 430 scuderias and GT2s is A LOT OF FREAKING FUN, sure... but nothing beats driving your own car.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> opcorn:
> 
> you might need a diaper for the first ride...
> driving 430 scuderias and GT2s is A LOT OF FREAKING FUN, sure... but nothing beats driving your own car.


That's a bold statement. I'm not sure I can agree with you on that one. Perhaps my opinion will change if I ever get the chance to ride in one. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

First package from Bluewater has arrived! 

Looks to be just the fabbed parts for the intake/charge pipes, intercooler and downpipe. The rest will be arriving tomorrow (turbo, manifold, injectors etc..)

Box of goodies after unwrapping everything. Was well wrapped and protected, took me forever to take off all the wrapping.. 









Hot side view of the downpipe and wastegate collector









Top down view of downpipe









Bottom end of downpipe 









Some pics of the Treadstone intercooler


















Top down view









Should have the last shipment arrive tomorrow.. That will have the go fast parts 

Shipped out the ECU today to Bluewater, should have that back sometime next week. Might go ahead this weekend and install the hardware and wait on the ECU to come back.

_More to come....._


----------



## Kolwala (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm getting so excited watching this build! opcorn:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

crazy idea:

why dont you install everything so that when ECU comes in, all you have to do is start the car? 

lol... DO IT! i dare ya


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> crazy idea:
> 
> why dont you install everything so that when ECU comes in, all you have to do is start the car?
> 
> lol... DO IT! i dare ya


LOL, read the last sentence of my last post. I plan on it! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> LOL, read the last sentence of my last post. I plan on it! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Lol, yeeeeesssssss! :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok just one...










More to come!


----------



## Spencer17 (Aug 7, 2007)

Loving this thread, Jordan!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

have you bought dipers yet?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Subscribed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Just gonna post up some pics I have taken. Should be installing and taking more photos tomorrow. 























































Some of the talent hanging around the shop today. Spring is definitely in the air!


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Manifold*

You gonna coat that manifold?If not it will rust fast with the heat cycles.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Nice looking parts


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

youngblood7868 said:


> You gonna coat that manifold?If not it will rust fast with the heat cycles.



Going to have the DP and manifold coated by Fireball coatings over the winter.

The rest of the piping is still undetermined on what I want to do with them. They will be coated, just dont know what i want to do yet.


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

I need to stop reading this thread, it makes me drool far too much :laugh:

Out of curiosity though how much did you get slapped with duty for the kit from bluewater


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Muad Dub said:


> Out of curiosity though how much did you get slapped with duty for the kit from bluewater


About $400 for the duties and 140 of that was brokerage fees through UPS.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*C2 motorsports*

I so glad you did'nt go with C2.Want proof just ask obot about his experiance


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

And all of C2's charge pipes are carbon steel.Where Bw's is stainless you really cant compared the two kits.Bw's kit is a far better kit than C2.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

youngblood7868 said:


> I so glad you did'nt go with C2.Want proof just ask obot about his experiance



Whats wrong with it?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Just runs rough flashing cel's


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Honestly, C2 might of had some of my business. But as brought up on my first post in this thread, it was much more important to them to do a group buy on SRI's than get my turbo business. Maybe they thought I was kicking tires and was not serious, who knows.... I did back out of a kit with them last year, maybe this was their way on saying they didn't want my business. 

Either way. I am happy I have made the choice to work with Bluewater and UM for my setup. I will not lie, there have been some hiccups in the process, but Gabe & Hollywood have been more than helpful through the process. Even when they were at WITW and I had some questions, they were able to call me and help me through it.

Shameless plug, but they deserve it. :thumbup:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Gabe and jeff are good guys.Iam glad its coming together for you.Cant wait to see it done!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

in for more :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

come onnn!! pics for cliks!!!

lmao. :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Lol ok, ok... Here are a few until tomorrow. I have the front mount installed and the exhaust manifold on. Here are a couple mockups of how the piping will be routed. 




























Ok ok some turbo and downpipe stuff


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i heard something about saturday... 

Tomorrow is saturday... just saying... 

opcorn: i cant wait till you leave a streak on the seats and start yelling and smiling uncontrollably.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I got 90% of the kit installed. I do have to say, although the actual quality of the kit is amazing, the fitment of the piping is less to be desired.

I did have to go to Gabe for some extra material so I can connect my throttle body piping to the intercooler, so that was ok as it works out well now. However, I find myself having major difficulties with the turbo to intercooler piping. I did call Gabe on Saturday voicing my problems with the piping and he reminded me of our phone conversation that I have to make the intercooler flush with the condenser coil, so i did that and still doesn't fit right. 

The upper piping from the turbo that is visible on the BW kit pics shows it going over the wastegate and then down. That pipe goes down on a little more than a 90 degree angle and mates up to another pipe that runs alongside the accessory belt, then goes right to the intercooler. But it pretty much rests on the wastegate and is so bloody tight by the oil pan to subframe area that I am not comfortable with this area of the kit.

Car will go back up on the hoist Monday night and I will measure out for new lengths of piping to be made so the turbo outlet will face towards the bottom of the motor and I will run the charge pipe somewhat similar to how Fred has run his. That would be down from the turbo, between the motor and trans area, 90 degrees right towards the passenger side and a 180 into the intercooler area.

Other than that, everything is manageable. 

Will update later this week.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a bummer. My C2 charge piping didn't fit off-the-shelf either. Had to get extensions welded onto some of the pipes so it would clear the engine and fit in the bay. :screwy::screwy:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*bw turbo kit*

I hope it all works out for you jordon


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its all about moving forward...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Hope you get it sorted out sooner rather than later, I wanna see some elevens.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Just so bummed out. Didn't even want to look into it today after work.

Gonna set out a proper gameplan tomorrow after work with the car on the hoist. Been fortunate enough to have a loaner car from a real good friend of mine during this process. I know I would rather be pounding gears on my ride, but an RS6 will do until then 

I believe I am just a couple silicone couplers and an extra length of pipe away. I will know tomorrow.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

This is good news. Keep that positive attitude. Get er running!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Just so bummed out. Didn't even want to look into it today after work.
> 
> Gonna set out a proper gameplan tomorrow after work with the car on the hoist. Been fortunate enough to have a loaner car from a real good friend of mine during this process. I know I would rather be pounding gears on my ride, but an RS6 will do until then
> 
> I believe I am just a couple silicone couplers and an extra length of pipe away. I will know tomorrow.


opcorn:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, got my new piping in today that I need to complete the charge pipes. I decided to go with the less expensive route and just get a couple 2" joiners so I can extend the piping both from the intercooler to the back of the motor and also from that point to the top over the wastegate.

Gonna have a whack at it tomorrow night and if all goes well, I should be a boostin!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice, power forward!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice Jord!

Cant wait! :laugh::beer:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Om Nom Nom Nom opcorn:


----------



## DasBooot (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha I work on Roytec rd. bud right by where you work I just seen and heard your bunny drive by my office sounds awesome! :wave::wave:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

DasBooot said:


> Haha I work on Roytec rd. bud right by where you work I just seen and heard your bunny drive by my office sounds awesome! :wave::wave:


 Haha wicked! You caught her on the first drive on public roads. :thumbup:

She is now boosting 6psi and holding there. Feels like a completely different car.

I plan on posting up some more pics shortly as well as video. Just want to make sure she is all good to go for SoWo, have 2 weeks to make sure its all good


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

glad to hear you are now boosting...cant wait to see it at SOWO!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

We have to race now.
Pinks?

In all seriousness, I can't wait for the 2.5L mountain cruises.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)

Get your ass out of hibernation so we can see this beast! 2 1/2 weeks to sowo!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice jord! Coming to the fundraiser next week? I wana c this thing!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

darkorb said:


> Nice jord! Coming to the fundraiser next week? I wana c this thing!


 I plan on it! :thumbup: 



nickbeezy said:


> glad to hear you are now boosting...cant wait to see it at SOWO!


 Thanks! Looking forward to SoWo, cannot believe I leave for Georgia in 15 days  



thygreyt said:


> We have to race now.
> Pinks?
> 
> In all seriousness, I can't wait for the 2.5L mountain cruises.
> ...


 No racing for me until a new clutch is at least in. Spirited driving is about the most the clutch can handle at the moment. 



Adam-96 said:


> Get your ass out of hibernation so we can see this beast! 2 1/2 weeks to sowo!


 Adam, I was out with Bren last night in Sauga. You will see her soon enough my man! 


Anyways, which brings me to my next decision. Clutches. 

I need one! Don't know what I should look at, i don't want a quick trigger for a clutch. Something for good daily driving, rush hour commutes but can perform on a closed course when I take her to the track. 

I know some of you are running upgraded clutches, which ones are you all using and would you recommend it?


----------



## Badmanvw07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thats a sweet kit man :thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Video?


----------



## pbahle (Jan 11, 2013)

*herro.*

hey is this build complete??? looking to hear how it handles some more boost


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey! Wow, completely forgot I had this build log... 

I do have lots of updates, let me get that all compiled and for now I will leave you with some exhaust video 







And my run at the Tail of The Dragon






I will post up my progress and updates shortly!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

opcorn: !! updates?? 

i wanna know about them! hurry up and post em!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

and?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, currently I am sitting at about 10psi and still have yet to get into the motor or do the SRI. At the track the other day I did very well on the straights, pumping mk6 stg1 R's and new STI's down the straights. However, I feel that the car is pretty quick right now and I am quite fine with the power she is at. For now...

I have had a couple lingering issues with smoking out of the tailpipe. I had my lower crankcase vent set to VTA since install. I had talked to a few guys and the decision was made the other day to hook that line back up to the intake so it has vacuum. That took away a lot of the smoke issues but I feel the oil seal on the turbo is still leaking a bit. I may have to get the turbo fixed/replaced by Precision over the winter.

The real upgrades are about to begin over the winter months while she is off the road. I already have another motor that I am in the middle of tearing down for new rods, pistons and some valvetrain work. I will probably pick up an SRI at H20 just to have it when I am ready to bolt it on in the spring.

I need to focus on the braking and suspension as well over the winter as I am not too happy about the performance I currently have. Probably some Porsche Boxster calipers on GTI rotors and Hawk or Pagid pads. I have the lines already and those are probably going in rather soon.

Not many updates to have since I did the install, but she is still running strong as all hell putting a smile ear to ear on my face daily lol

Oh! And I took home my first award with the car. Won 2nd place MK5 Modified class at Berlin Klassik :laugh:


----------



## NYC_S (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice build. Do you have dyno sheet on how much power you putting down with 10psi?


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't believe I missed you car at BK. I was going to go looking for it and then got completely distracted :banghead: 

Well hopefully I see it down at h2o :wave:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

NYC_S said:


> Nice build. Do you have dyno sheet on how much power you putting down with 10psi?


No dyno time yet for her. I did want to get a baseline with the 6psi spring. I think I will still do that and have some other pulls at higher psi's. Most likely wont get around to that until next spring though.



Muad Dub said:


> I can't believe I missed you car at BK. I was going to go looking for it and then got completely distracted :banghead:
> 
> Well hopefully I see it down at h2o :wave:


Muad, if you are going to be at H2O, we can definitely meet up man! There is going to be a meet for 2.5's probably at the Drumsers parkinglot on Saturday sometime. Or, you can look for my car on 7'th at the corner of St. Louis Ave. Thats where I will be staying with some other guys from the Toronto area. You are more than welcome to come by and have a couple beers with us! :thumbup::beer:


----------

